# NEW IN - The Poka Premium Studio Solution



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

The Poka Premium Studio Solution is a special set designed for people who work in the detailing industry on a daily basis or plan to start their adventure with professional detailing. It is the optimal set of equipment for one workplace.

You no longer have think about which products might be right for you, We have already
done it for you at a better lower price.


The set includes everything most important to the organisation of one workplace:


40 cm hanger for brushes and bottles
40 cm trough for polishing pastes and bottles
Holder for two brushes, eg for rims
Holder for a foam sprayer
Holder for two brushes mounted on a bucket
Rectangular hanger for 1-3 polishing machines
80 cm shelf for polishing pads
Glove box holder
Ceramic coating stand
20 cm shelf for protective tapes
20 cm shelf for leather or upholstery brushes

The price of the set is lower than buying each of the above products separately.
Therefore, there is nothing to wait for. Equip your car detailing studio with the highest-quality holders and organise your perfection.

Get the solution 

* The product does not include mounting hardware


----------

